# freebsd-update suggest to update kernel



## abishai (Dec 1, 2015)

freebsd-update(8) suggests to update kernel if I use custom one every time I run it.

```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 10.2-RELEASE-p7:
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
```
This behavior is new. Custom kernels are always rewriting these, isn't it ? Now, I don't know what to do - if I install it, I will have frankenkernel as it comes without modules.

```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
Components src world kernel
```
Should I remove *kernel* here? When I need recompile custom kernel then? Previously, I used /boot/kernel updates as a sign.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 7, 2015)

Update your sources and rebuild the kernel?

Or you could copy your custom /boot/kernel to another place in /boot/. Then there's a file in that directory sets the default and alternative kernel options, but I forgot which it is. The second one is a not a good idea because the kernel needs updates.


----------

